# Im Back On The Scene If You Know What I Mean



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all from the Garden State It has been a few months since I have been in contact with any one or anything Halloween due to that four letter word that we all love WORK. Im free now and full speed ahead. I Just tryed crypt Chat and it says Server Error like it dosent exsist whats up with that? Other then that I just wanted to holla at ya and give a shout out to all my Halloween Peeps from the hood. Someone fill me in if I missed anything Later BobC :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Didn't miss too much (that I'm aware of). Welcome back BobC.

If you're interested, you could win a Talking Boris Skull in our "$20 Prop Challenge!"


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome back! nice banner for the contest ZF!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome back, Bob!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Contest*

I like the contest idea nice. I will definatly be in it to win it. Looks like noone has posted any Props yet hmmmm, have to start thinking over the weekend for ideas. Good luck everyone let the dumpster diving begin. BobC


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BobC said:


> Hello all from the Garden State It has been a few months since I have been in contact with any one or anything Halloween due to that four letter word that we all love WORK. Im free now and full speed ahead. I Just tryed crypt Chat and it says Server Error like it dosent exsist whats up with that? Other then that I just wanted to holla at ya and give a shout out to all my Halloween Peeps from the hood. Someone fill me in if I missed anything Later BobC :jol:


Hi BobC! Nice to meet ya!

HMmmm, needs an idea.....
A shacking tomstone, motion activated maybe?

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome back again Bob. Overlord accidentally deleted everything on the crypt, lol.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

It's nice to have you back, BobC


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back to the street! See no one can escape its grip


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Halloween People*

Hey where are all the people from Crypt Chat? I havent talked to Trish in months I thought P-nut and Wormy were on here. I see Vlad is alive and kicking nice to hear from you my paper mache skull buddy. I can never catch anyone on the chat did it die out or something? Anyways Vlad there is a NJ haunters meeting the 18th Hope you can make it man. BobC....:jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello Bob..(nice name..'tis mine too)
Welcome back, and welcome to the contest!


----------

